

Magic Leap Announces Software Development Kit - finisterre
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/538021/emtech-digital-magic-leap-plans-to-open-its-virtual-world-to-developers/

======
socceroos
TL;DR: Targeted ads streamed straight to your eyeballs.

